# local 24 anybody familiar with that?



## yuning521 (Apr 4, 2011)

local 24 baltimore?? Looking for some friends


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

I work out of 24.

Charlie


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm local #26.....for now.....


----------



## yuning521 (Apr 4, 2011)

*is local 24 good?*



Charlie K said:


> I work out of 24.
> 
> Charlie


 how long it take you to the field after interview?


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

yuning521 said:


> how long it take you to the field after interview?


That was a long time ago and I think it was about 16 months. It was also in the mid 70's when work was slow and the economy was bad. Something like we have today. My son was interviewed on a Wednesday and called out on Friday 8 years ago. It all depends. There are apprentices on the bench right now due to the economy. The work picture does not look that bad right now. Things should be picking up in the 2nd quarter. One job that we have will be manning up in the next couple of months. There is a new waste to energy plant getting ready along with work at the steel mill, 2 slots parlors, a new office complex etc. Hang in there. I got in the local 31 years ago, worked steady for the last 28 years. In 28 years I have missed less than 2 weeks due to lack of work.

Charlie


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Charlie K said:


> In 28 years I have missed less than 2 weeks due to lack of work.


How is this possible? Did you give up your freedom??


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> How is this possible? Did you give up your freedom??


No. I had time off like vacations, long term medical, and a 6 week stint because I had a major case of the ass. I have managed to stay busy. I also have worked with the same Project Manager for 20 years. Yes it was with 2 different companies but he keeps us busy. 

Charlie


----------



## bobbyriggle40 (Nov 24, 2021)

I'm a first year apprentice in local 24.


----------

